# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Программа шпион на флэшке.

## atax

Добрый день Уважаемый. Вот решил обратиться к Вам с таким вопросом:
Есть ли возможность сделать флэшку с программой шпионом. Поясняю, ставлю на флэшку прогу, сажусь за чужой комп и автоматом (незаметно для конечного пользователя) инфа о компе шлется на мыло мне. Пароли, данные, вобщем все. Допустим, теряю я флэшку, че делать, вот и спасет такая вещь. Если возможно, то подскажите, как это сделать и ссыли на ресурсы для этого. Заранее весьма признателен.

----------


## Кабельщик

Почитай журнал Хакер за август месяц нынешнего года.там как раз подробно про это написано.

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

а ссылку можно?если не сложно.

----------

